# Centurion No Pogo Eurofighter



## popeye13 (28. Januar 2007)

Centurion No Pogo Eurofighter -> mehrfach Bike des Jahres in Bike und Mountainbike!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190076996832&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=009


----------



## popeye13 (2. Februar 2007)

Auktion läuft noch einen Tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

